# Czy polszczyzna ma inne odpowiedniki?



## Thomas1

Jeden z użytkowników WR forum, spytał mnie o użycie form –szczyzna, używanych przy tworzeniu nazw języków. Dla mnie użycie tych form jest bardzo ograniczone i właściwie tylko „polszczyzna” znajduje jako takie użycie we współczesnym języku polskim. Można też usłyszeć od czasu do czasu „angielszczyzna”, chociaż też nie często. Szczerze powiedziawszy to od niektórych nazw cięzko jest cokolwiek "miłego dla podniebienia" utworzyć ponieważ nazwy typu "japońszczyzna", "francuszczyzna", "niemczyzna" czy "wietnamczyzna" brzmią jak z kosmosu, powstrzymam się od komentarza na temat "chińszczyzny".  

Czy formy z _–szczyzna_ są przez Was używane też w odniesieniu do innych języków? Czy spotykacie się z użyciem tychże form, innych od wyżej wymienionych, w języku polskim? Co myślicie na temat używania „polszczyzna” i „angielszczyzna”?

Z góry dziękuje za komentarze,
Tomek


----------



## mcibor

Jest jeszcze _włoszczyzna_, która była kiedyś używana do określenia rzeczy pochodzenia włoskiego, a ponieważ warzywa pochodzą z Włoch (królowa Bona, o ile mnie pamięć nie myli), stąd przeszło to na nazwę potoczną.

Myślę, poza tym, że tu końcówką nie jest szczyzna, tylko czyzna (sz pojawia się z przekształcenia "s" -> "sz")
Wło*s*ki - wło*sz*czyzna
Pol*s*ki - pol*sz*czyzna

wtedy masz jeszcze
ojciec - ojczyzna

chociaż w praktyce bym powiedział, że używa się tylko tych czterech
Angielszczyzna nie słyszałem, natomiast francuszczyzna raz czy dwa razy w życiu (w odniesieniu do jedzenia)

Ciekawy temat,
Michał


----------



## Jana337

mcibor said:


> natomiast francuszczyzna raz czy dwa razy w życiu (w odniesieniu do jedzenia)


Could you translate or explain the underlined part?

But please, please, please continue in Polish. 


> Ciekawy temat,


Tak! Bardzo ciekawy.


----------



## jazyk

Nie wiedziałem, że polski ma zdolność utwordzić nazwy języków w tym sposobie. Dziękuję za informację. Mogę tylko dodać, że ten proces jest bardzo używany w czeskim:

polszczyzna = polština
angielszczyzna = angličtina
japońszczyzna = japonština
francuszczyzna = francouzština
niemczyzna = němčina

Jestem ciekawy situacji innych języków słowianśkich w tym odniesieniu.

Jazyk


----------



## Marga H

Wszystkie _czyzny_ oznaczajace jakiś język ( oprócz polszczyzny ) brzmią trochę retro.
*Angielszczyzna* kojarzy mi sie osobiście ze stwierdzeniem: Mówi łamaną angielszczyzną. Inne zestawienia brzmią gorzej, ale to tylko moje osobiste wrażenie.
*Francuszczyzna*  to język, ale takze moda, literatura i klimat XIX wieku, kiedy własnie była w Polsce moda na wszystko to, co francuskie.
*Chińszczyzna *to dla mnie  bardziej kuchnia niż język.
*Japońszczyzna *z kolei przywodzi na myśl wpływy sztuki japońskiej na przykład w oresie secesji.
Jak widać każdy ma swoje skojarzenia. Inne pochodne od nazw języków brzmią już całkiem dziwaczne, może jeszcze uszła by *niemczyzna.*
Marga.


----------



## Thomas1

Dzięki za komentarze. 



mcibor said:


> Jest jeszcze _włoszczyzna_, która była kiedyś używana do określenia rzeczy pochodzenia włoskiego, a ponieważ warzywa pochodzą z Włoch (królowa Bona, o ile mnie pamięć nie myli), stąd przeszło to na nazwę potoczną.
> 
> Myślę, poza tym, że tu końcówką nie jest szczyzna, tylko czyzna (sz pojawia się z przekształcenia "s" -> "sz")
> Wło*s*ki - wło*sz*czyzna
> Pol*s*ki - pol*sz*czyzna
> 
> wtedy masz jeszcze
> ojciec - ojczyzna
> 
> chociaż w praktyce bym powiedział, że używa się tylko tych czterech
> Angielszczyzna nie słyszałem, natomiast francuszczyzna raz czy dwa razy w życiu (w odniesieniu do jedzenia)
> 
> Ciekawy temat,
> Michał


Racja, _-czyzna. _

_Włoszczyzna _tak samo jak i _chińszczyzna_ są dość częste w powszechnym użyciu, ale raczej ze względów nabrania przez nie nowych znaczeń. Niemniej jednak, wydaje mi się, że nikt nie używa ich w znaczeniu _język włoski/chiński_.



Jana337 said:


> Could you translate or explain the underlined part?
> 
> But please, please, please continue in Polish.
> Tak! Bardzo ciekawy.


_...nie słyszałem, natomiast francuszczyzna raz czy dwa razy w życiu (w odniesieniu do jedzenia) _- kiedy autor wypowiedzi użył francuszczyzna w znaczeniu "francuskie jedzenie". 

Prawdę mówiąc, ja nie słyszałem tego znaczenia nigdy, ale znaczenie ma tutaj równiez fakt, że ludzie często nadają nowe znaczenia słowom wynikające z potrzeby chwili. 


Jazyk, mam nadzieję, że nie będziesz miał za złe kilku poprawek do twojej wyśmienitej polszczyzny:


jazyk said:


> Nie wiedziałem, że polski ma zdolność utwordzić tworzenia nazwy języków w tym sposobie ten sposób. Dziękuję za informację. Mogę tylko dodać, że ten proces jest bardzo często używany w czeskim:
> 
> polszczyzna = polština
> angielszczyzna = angličtina
> japońszczyzna = japonština
> francuszczyzna = francouzština
> niemczyzna = němčina
> 
> Jestem ciekawy sytuacji innych języków słowianśkich w tym odniesieniu (-->względzie).
> 
> Jazyk


Też to zauważyłem i natychmiast o tym pomyślałem, kiedy temat został podniesiony. Czesi, w porównaniu do nas, "niemal za każdym razem" używają wersji -ština. Nie przypominam sobie jak sobie radzą z tym Rosjanie, ale wydaje mi się, że nie używają tych form, nie pamiętam, żebym je kiedykolwiek widział, a jeśli już są używane to raczej sporadycznie, lub są one ograniczone do jakiejś grupy języków. Dobrze byłoby wiedzieć jak to wygląda w innych językach słowiańskich.



Marga H said:


> Wszystkie _czyzny_ oznaczajace jakiś język ( oprócz polszczyzny ) brzmią trochę retro.
> *Angielszczyzna* kojarzy mi sie osobiście ze stwierdzeniem: Mówi łamaną angielszczyzną. Inne zestawienia brzmią gorzej, ale to tylko moje osobiste wrażenie.
> *Francuszczyzna* to język, ale takze moda, literatura i klimat XIX wieku, kiedy własnie była w Polsce moda na wszystko to, co francuskie.
> *Chińszczyzna *to dla mnie bardziej kuchnia niż język.
> *Japońszczyzna *z kolei przywodzi na myśl wpływy sztuki japońskiej na przykład w oresie secesji.
> Jak widać każdy ma swoje skojarzenia. Inne pochodne od nazw języków brzmią już całkiem dziwaczne, może jeszcze uszła by *niemczyzna.*
> Marga.


Ciekaw jestem, czy te formy były _drzewiej_ używane.


Tomek


----------



## arturolczykowski

Obecnie używa się raczej form zakończonych na -styka: anglistyka, japonistyka itp bądź filologia angielska, francuska itp. Chińszczyzna kojarzy mi sie tylko z jednym - jedzeniem


----------



## Marga H

arturolczykowski said:


> Obecnie używa się raczej form zakończonych na -styka: anglistyka, japonistyka itp bądź filologia angielska, francuska itp. Chińszczyzna kojarzy mi sie tylko z jednym - jedzeniem


Tak, ale te słowa mają zupełnie inne znaczenie. Anglistyka albo filologia angielska to *nauka o* języku angielskim, natomiast angielszczyzna to synonim języka angielskiego.


----------



## Thomas1

Marga H said:


> Tak, ale te słowa mają zupełnie inne znaczenie. Anglistyka albo filologia angielska to *nauka o* języku angielskim, natomiast angielszczyzna to synonim języka angielskiego.


_Anglistyka_ ma trochę szerszy zasięg, ale zgadzam się z ogólną myślą Margi, że _anglistyka_ i _angielszczyzna_ to zupełnie co innego. W drugą stronę też to raczej nie działa, nie mówi się przecież _studjuję polszczyznę_, czy _on studiuje angielski_ (chociaż, prawdę mówiąc, słyszę czasem (sporadycznie) drugą wersję, zwłaszcza z ust ludzi, którzy nie wiedzą jak nazwać dany kierunek).


Czy kiedy usłyszycie słowo _polszczyzna_ to przynosi ono ze sobą jakieś specyficzne konotacje?



Tomek


----------



## Marga H

Sprawdziłam w Google i są wszystkie wersje językowe  ".._czyzny" _aczkolwiek znacznie różnią się ilościowo:
angielszczyzna - 46 500
francuszczyzna - 886
niemczyzna - 771
ruszczyzna - 1 170
czeszczyzna - 830
hiszpańszczyzna - 156
portugalszczyzna - 6
duńszczyzna - 20
fińszczyzna - 37
szwedczyzna - 12
norweszczyzna - 3
Te rzadsze oznaczały język, ale np. francuszczyzna również wpływy kultury francuskiej.
Jest także w języku polskim słowo _cudzoziemszczyzna, _czyli ogólnie wpływy lub elementy obcej kultury.


----------



## Karo132

Wydaje mi się jednak, że raczej tych form się we współczesnym języku nie stosuje ...


----------



## mcibor

Karo132 said:


> Wydaje mi się jednak, że raczej tych form się we współczesnym języku nie stosuje ...



To prawda, ale jeżeli dodasz słówko _łamana, _to jednak zazwyczaj łączy się ono z -szczyzną.
Według mnie, tak jak Karol mówi / pisze?, częściej się użyje końcówki -cyzm (jako zapożyczenie, które nie ma innego odpowiednika) niż końcówki - szczyzna

rusycyzm - 3680
ruszczyzna - 1210

Dodatkowo to ostatnie słowo oznacza pewną wieś

PS. Dzięki temu wątkowi zwiększy się ilość -szczyzn w googlu... już się zwiększyła


----------



## cajzl

> Nie przypominam sobie jak sobie radzą z tym Rosjanie, ale wydaje mi się, że nie używają tych form, nie pamiętam, żebym je kiedykolwiek widział, a jeśli już są używane to raczej sporadycznie, lub są one ograniczone do jakiejś grupy języków.


The Russian suffix -щина is occassionally used, but IMHO not for languages. E.g. обломовщина, дедовщина, etc.

Hence we have similar terms in Czech:

oblomovština, stachanovština, ždanovština, lysenkovština, etc.


----------



## mcibor

Jest jeszcze powiedzenie: _To dla mnie chińszczyzna_ które oznacza, że coś jest kompletnie nieznane / niezrozumiałe.

Koleżanka mnie uświadomiła 

Michał


----------



## IZQ

mcibor said:


> Myślę, poza tym, że tu końcówką nie jest szczyzna, tylko czyzna (sz pojawia się z przekształcenia "s" -> "sz")



Jak już to -izna ,-yzna !!!!
Nie ma takiego sufiksu słowotwórczego jak -czyzna czy -szczyzna!!-przynajmniej nie spotkałam się z takim w opracowaniach polskiej gramatyki i polskiego słowotwórstwa.

-izna/yzna są dodawane na utworzenie  nazw cech kulturowych (angielszczyzna,francuszczyzna),nazw chorób(wścieklizna),nazw cech(amatorszczyzna,tężyzna) i innych.Nie jest to przysrostek wyłącznie na okreslenie języków!!


----------



## Marga H

IZQ said:


> Jak już to -izna ,-yzna !!!!
> Nie ma takiego sufiksu słowotwórczego jak -czyzna czy -szczyzna!!-przynajmniej nie spotkałam się z takim w opracowaniach polskiej gramatyki i polskiego słowotwórstwa.
> 
> -izna/yzna są dodawane na utworzenie nazw cech kulturowych (angielszczyzna,francuszczyzna),nazw chorób(wścieklizna),nazw cech(amatorszczyzna,tężyzna) i innych.Nie jest to przysrostek wyłącznie na okreslenie języków!!


Zgadza się, ale uczestników tej dyskusji interesowały właśnie nazwy jęyków z takim przyrostkiem.
Serdecznie witamy na Forum!


----------

